# [EVDL] Threading copper rod



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes.

It is a pain.

My advise is to use a good quality tapping fluid and take your time.
Do plenty of chip breaking and make sure you don't load up the die.
also, making sure you have a good sharp high-quality die will make a
difference. No Chinese Harbor Freight crap...

Trot, the amature-machinist, fox...



> Frank Schmitt <[email protected]> wrote:
> > When I was building connections for a past project, I bought some
> > copper bus bars and remember it being a bit of a PITA to drill holes
> > in the stuff.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Frank,

Soft metals, such as copper, brass, aluminum, lead and similar types jam up 
the taps and dies faster than a harder metal.

As you tap or cut threads, you must relieve the cutting pressure about every 
1/8 turn and than back off a 1/8 turn and then forward another 1/8 turn. It 
like going forth two steps and backing up one step.

The thread cutting lubricated we use for aluminum and brass is kerosene. Go 
to a hardware store and pick up a small can of kerosene. It lubricates the 
threads better and you get a smoother threads.

Keep the cutting fluid flowing on the cutter surface and you may have to 
back out once in awhile to clean out the cuttings on the die. Always keep 
moving a bit back and forth. Do not go too far in rotation or you could jam 
the dies.

If the die starts to squeal and gets too tight then its needs to be back out 
and clean as you go.

I found this out, one day when I was in the machine shop trying to tap a 
block of brass with standard thread cutting lubrication. The machinist 
brought out a bottle of other type of thread cutting solution, and the 
tapping threads were smooth like glass.

I ask him what kind of thread cutting compound is this, and he said it was 
kerosene.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Frank Schmitt" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, January 31, 2008 1:04 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Threading copper rod


> When I was building connections for a past project, I bought some
> copper bus bars and remember it being a bit of a PITA to drill holes
> in the stuff.
>
> Does anyone have experience cutting threads with a thread-cutting die
> on the end of a copper rod?
>
> Thanks,
>
> -Frank
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Roland,

Good to know! I normally use Isopropyl Alcohol on aluminum though.
Works like a champ!

I'm going to have to get some Kero for the lab here as we do a lot of
work with OFHC copper.

Trot, the cryogenic, fox...



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hello Frank,
> 
> <<snip>>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Frank Schmitt wrote:
> > When I was building connections for a past project, I bought some
> > copper bus bars and remember it being a bit of a PITA to drill holes
> > in the stuff.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > The thread cutting lubricated we use for aluminum and brass is kerosene. Go
> > to a hardware store and pick up a small can of kerosene. It lubricates the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Andre' Blanchard wrote:
> > Even better is tellurium copper alloy 145 (99.5% copper, 0.5% tellurium,
> > 0.01% phosphorus) it is used a lot for EDM electrodes and is very nice to
> > machine. I have even ground some on a surface grinder, no problems with
> ...


----------

